

 Has anyone created a startup with the Sun Spot? - roschdal
http://www.sunspotworld.com/

======
roschdal
Has anyone created a startup with a product based on the Sun Spot? The Sun
Spot sounds really innnovative for creating electronic prototypes, but I
haven't heard of any startup using it yet.

------
prodigal_erik
Their purchase page has no volume pricing but the SDK with three devices is
$400. I'd be worried about getting into "if you have to ask, you can't afford
it" territory.

------
wmf
You mean the soon-to-be-canceled Oracle Spot?

